# Limited Edition "Amber Ripple"



## PenWorks (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is my first Limited Edition Series of 99. 
It is a Statesmen solid body with a 14K gold nib.
The pen rest will be numbered to the pen.
This pen has a more 3D effect than other materials. This is the look
I have been trying to get with different materials. Johnny got #2 for his charity auction. I am putting this pen in a magazine add to see how it flies. I can't imagine having to make 99 of any one pen. But if I can get orders for at least 25, that would meet my expectations.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Czarcastic (Aug 17, 2005)

Sure is a beauty!  Good luck with the sales.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 17, 2005)

WOW!  That's a beauty!  What does the pen rest look like?

Edit
----
Sorry, I'm still not awake!  I REALLY like that - very pretty.

Better question - did you paint the inside of the material or the tube?  The tubes themselves don't seem to show through, just their shadows.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />WOW!  That's a beauty!  What does the pen rest look like?



Jim....are you  BLIND [] The pen rest is what the pen is leaning on!

I hate to say this, but Johnny had called me and asked what the extra blank was for I had enclosed. [V] If I could have reached threw the phone and slapped him upside the head, I would have []

I did see your edit []


----------



## coach (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice as usual Anthony!!


----------



## rtjw (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Anthony, I cant help it. I am not used to seeing that kind of pen. Heck, I thought "Wow, Anthony is sending me a freebie!!"[]


----------



## vick (Aug 17, 2005)

The pen looks great Anthony, I really like that material.  Not so crazy about the rest, but hey that is just me.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 17, 2005)

Spectacular as always, Anthony! Best of luck with the sales!


----------



## nilsatcraft (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks awesome, Anthony- I'm sure it'll do really well for you.


----------



## Dario (Aug 17, 2005)

That is past the $250 barrier []

Great looking pen Anthony...as always [].


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nilsatcraft_
> <br />Looks awesome, Anthony- I'm sure it'll do really well for you.



Thanks Nils, for you and me both []

Thanks for the comments. I thought about different designs for the rest. But ultimately decided being a polished block of the same material was the way to go. I all most left it unpolished to show the contrast, but look to unfinshed.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 17, 2005)

Definately a modern retro thing working there Anthony.
Kinda cool!
Trying to figure out how to do it in wood.
(Don't worry about  Jimgo, I have found most people just look at the pictures.)


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## elody21 (Aug 17, 2005)

Very Beautiful!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 17, 2005)

A better look with the pen on the rest #2



<br />


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 17, 2005)

Mighty snazzy, Anthony...superior job! And good luck with your sales.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Hey Heck, I thought "Wow, Anthony is sending me a freebie!!"[]



If it wasn't for such a good cause Johnny, I'd suggest that no one would be the wiser... []


----------



## Scott (Aug 17, 2005)

Great looking pen, Anthony!  I like the look of the material, too!  You'll have to let us know how it goes over.  I think your price point should have been about $595 because those people who buy limited production models from small, custom pen makers are just not going to believe anything good can be had for the price you've marked it at!  But what the heck do I know?   [8D]

Scott.


----------



## jvsank (Aug 17, 2005)

Very nice pen and good luck with the sale.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 17, 2005)

Anthony,

Good lookin stuff. I hope it goes well for you!

Did you consider using a round nosed router bit on the rest to keep it from rolling off[?]

Ryan


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan_
> <br />
> Did you consider using a round nosed router bit on the rest to keep it from rolling off[?]



No, I hand filed a cross groove for the trim ring and a long groove to keep it from rolling.


----------



## Darley (Aug 17, 2005)

Anthony I did a comment about your pen in the post of donation to Johnny and I will repeat " TOP OF THE WORLD ", the price is good too, you should take 2 of them with you next time you play golf you may sell them[]


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 17, 2005)

Serge, thanks for the comment,(twice) I wouldn't want to sell my golf buds something that nice or expensive. Then they wouldn't have any money to pay their bets []


----------



## Darley (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Serge, thanks for the comment,(twice) I wouldn't want to sell my golf buds something that nice or expensive. Then they wouldn't have any money to pay their bets []



That's true, so try to put them on lay-buy to them like that you can still have some bets[]


----------



## woodscavenger (Aug 17, 2005)

Is that tubeless?  Looks like it.  Did you glue in the fittings?  If so how do you keep the parts from frosting?  I take it the pen is long enough for a converter.  BTW that material is awesome.  Is that a home brewed job?


----------



## rtjw (Aug 17, 2005)

Shane I have always been amazed at Anthony's work and wondered how he did it. I have looked the pen over and over and I think I figured it out how he does it.

First, he took some beautiful mahogany and set it up on his lathe.

Second, he turned a magic wand about 14 inches long.

Third, he got a top hat and said "Abra Cadabra"

and POOF he pulls out a pen!!!![]


----------



## Old Griz (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Shane I have always been amazed at Anthony's work and wondered how he did it. I have looked the pen over and over and I think I figured it out how he does it.
> 
> First, he took some beautiful mahogany and set it up on his lathe.
> ...



Yeah and the next thing he is going to do is offer those wands for $250 ea [][]
Of course they will have gold nibs []


----------



## low_48 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Shane I have always been amazed at Anthony's work and wondered how he did it. I have looked the pen over and over and I think I figured it out how he does it.
> 
> First, he took some beautiful mahogany and set it up on his lathe.
> ...



And where does he pull that pen out of????????[}] Sorry, couldn't help myself. Anthony, outstanding craftsmanship, magnificent pen!!!!

Rich


----------



## csb333 (Aug 18, 2005)

That is beautiful! What kind of resin did you make the blank from, or is that a trade secret?


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey! I'll take two of those magic wands!  []  Well, I have two hands don't I?[^]

OK, so one of them is all thumbs and the other one is just left..........[]


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 18, 2005)

Guess what I just pulled out of my **s, a couple of .......oh yea, I forgot, this is a family oriented site []

If I told you how I did it, I would have to kill you [] And since I like all you guys/gals, I can't.

How could I debut a Limited Edition pen, if all you guys run out there and make one []

So I will publically and shamefully appologize for my selfishness [V]


----------



## vick (Aug 19, 2005)

I hate to tell you this Anthony but for us loyal followers of your posts for the last year you may have given to much away.

But don't worry Anthony if someone had to go back through all your posts they would grow old and die before they got done[], aand I am not talking[]


----------



## Fleabit (Aug 19, 2005)

Sweet looking material.  Hope it sells to your expectations.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Anthony,

Simply wonderful! 


I love the pen blank, what is that?


----------



## ashaw (Aug 19, 2005)

Anthony
Great job on the pen[8D].  You can start taking on the manufactor pens.

I been wanting to take my FP to the next level will have to try this year.

Alan


----------



## driften (Aug 21, 2005)

That is a wonderful pen! I wish you the best of luck with them!


----------



## WoodChucker (Aug 22, 2005)

Anthony, I really like this one a lot! I like the pen rest also, but I think it would look even nicer if you cut a nice piece of walnut just a little bigger then the holder and have rubber feet on the bottom to keep it from sliding around. Nice work!


----------



## Dario (Aug 24, 2005)

Anthony,

I (and my wife) can't stop admiring your pen....it is really wonderful!


----------

